# New manual grinder by Helor



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like Helor Stance is the new model from the company, a large diameter conical burrs grinder with a geared handle.

https://helor-coffee.com/stance

It is claimed to be designed to be well aligned, has 2:1 gear ratio, ceramic bearings, stainless steel body and two 83 mm conical burrs to choose from - Italmill or Mazzer.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Only $935.00 for the advanced version and $1085.00 for the professional version!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm glad I've got my second hand Kinu


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

My August due aergrind seems like a bargain now


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

steveholt said:


> My August due aergrind seems like a bargain now


Really the best price/value ratio on the market IMO


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

So in the bumph they say this

"The market is full of expensive, cumbersome, complicated machines, hard to maintain and fragile"

Im so glad they made it accessible to so many coffee lovers for the bargain price of just under $1100, I ain't looked at to many grinders in that price range and thougt Ohhhh that's a fragile looking thing!! And then we come to the huge task of maintenance, the only thing a grinder is more complex than is wood burning stove.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Tiny tamper said:


> So in the bumph they say this
> 
> "The market is full of expensive, cumbersome, complicated machines, hard to maintain and fragile"
> 
> Im so glad they made it accessible to so many coffee lovers for the bargain price of just under $1100, I ain't looked at to many grinders in that price range and thougt Ohhhh that's a fragile looking thing!! And then we come to the huge task of maintenance, the only thing a grinder is more complex than is wood burning stove.


they say machines, not grinders


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Stanic said:


> they say machines, not grinders


True but in the context they are using it you could be forgiven for assuming that they are referring to grinders when they say machines


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Elcee said:


> Only $935.00 for the advanced version and $1085.00 for the professional version!


Cheap! I'll take 10 of them!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Reminds me a bit of this:


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So, from a practical perspective, ignoring the bargain factor, what would I be grinding into from that height, a big bowl?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

So, who has/is putting their money where their mouth is and taking the plunge to buy one?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

"Another unique feature of the Helor Stance is the first gear-assisted manual grinding mechanism."

Looks impressive, but isn't the Kinu M68 gear assisted?

edit - just spotted on HB apparently it has been available on the Chinese market for a year so looks like they beat Kinu to it, not unique though any more.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

slamm said:


> "Another unique feature of the Helor Stance is the first gear-assisted manual grinding mechanism."
> 
> Looks impressive, but isn't the Kinu M68 gear assisted?
> 
> edit - just spotted on HB apparently it has been available on the Chinese market for a year so looks like they beat Kinu to it, not unique though any more.


Well the Kinu was available in Romania (where it is manufactured) well before it hit the market too..but I wouldn't lose sleep over marketing blah blah


----------

